# Anyone blowing dust outside



## Jaywoodworks (10 mo ago)

I have a stand alone shop that backs up to an acre of wooded land so I do not collect the dust, I blow it out the back of my shop. I'm planning to upgrade the dust pick up on my chop-saw and the way it sets a small (1HP) designed dust collector would fit perfectly under the saw. It's about 10' from the back wall so I'm thinking of running pipe for the exit side of the dc about 10' and I wanted to see if anyone has done this. My main DC has runs of 20'+ but I don't know how piping the blowing side would work. 
Give me your thoughts


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Could work, but the air flow has to be up for large cuttings. I'd try something with a smooth inside surface, PVC with long sweep elbows or some form of metallic duct. Anything corrugated probably will cause grief.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a 10' PVC run of duct to the outdoors from a 2-stage DC. I am using a 1 hp HF DC. It is hooked up to my table saw.


----------



## MarkCh (Jul 7, 2020)

I just started using a setup that routs dust outside. Tools->dust deputy->1hp grizzly->outside. The key is the outside needed to direct the dust as well, so I use a large smooth pipe. I first used corrugated dryer ducting since I figured the positive pressure would not have the same problem as when it is on the negative pressure side. Very wrong. Interestingly, I would imagine this is the only way a 1hp setup can work with a dust depty, though I have not tried a very high end /hepa filter to see if that works.


----------



## Jimarco (May 15, 2015)

I have my DC outside sucking the air threw the wall of the shop and blowing the dust that in not left in the cyclone/chip collector unrestrained outside. Works for me and a lot quieter in the shop.


----------

